# Hen or Roo



## Dobiegirl09 (Sep 14, 2021)

8 weeks old. From TSC pullet bin but wondering now. Hen or Roo?
Also labeled Ameracauna?


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

She's a pullet! Small comb, even feather coloring with no 'patches', and skinny little legs. ❤ You're correct to question the breed, though, because she is an Easter-egger, not an Ameraucana. She has the incorrect skin color for the breed (Ameraucana have white skin and therefore gray shanks, never greenish or yellowish like your bird), and her feather coloration does not correspond with any of the standardized or project varieties of the breed. 😊


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Agreed on pullet. Looks several weeks older than 8.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Definitely a pullet.


----------



## Dobiegirl09 (Sep 14, 2021)

imnukensc said:


> Agreed on pullet. Looks several weeks older than 8.


I think so too; asked TSC employee, when we got our 5, how old they were and they said 4 days old so that's what I went off of 🤷‍♀️


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

EE pullet. Fuzzy beat me, what she said.


----------



## Dobiegirl09 (Sep 14, 2021)

Thank you 😊


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Looks like a pullet! Shes gorgeous!😍


----------



## Dobiegirl09 (Sep 14, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Looks like a pullet! Shes gorgeous!😍


Thank you 💖


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dobiegirl09 said:


> Thank you 💖
> View attachment 42602


That's an excellent pic.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Dobiegirl09 said:


> Thank you 💖
> View attachment 42602


That's a beautiful picture, crystal clear with a blurred background!


----------



## Dobiegirl09 (Sep 14, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> That's a beautiful picture, crystal clear with a blurred background!


Thank you 
Samsung Galaxy S21 Ultra5G on portrait mode


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Dobiegirl09 said:


> Thank you
> Samsung Galaxy S21 Ultra5G on portrait mode


Wow!


----------



## Dobiegirl09 (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Dobiegirl09 said:


> 8 weeks old. From TSC pullet bin but wondering now. Hen or Roo?
> Also labeled Ameracauna?
> View attachment 42563


pullet


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Dobiegirl09 said:


> View attachment 42613


cutie! What is her name?


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Wow!


yeah I agree that is some photo!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Dobiegirl09 said:


> View attachment 42613


That's amazing!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Hen


----------

